# Military Support for Breast Cancer Research



## Trinity (8 Apr 2005)

BEFORE anyone goes balistic, Mike Bobbit has approved the creation and supports this thread.
My Colonel is aware and the PAFO is too.


The Toronto Scottish Regiment has 5 Soldiers that are participating in a 60k / 2 day ruck march 
in Toronto on Sept 9-11 weekend.  It is the 60k walk for breast cancer, but what self respecting
soldier would just walk.

To participate, each soldier must raise $2000.  (ouch) Now, I have basically acheived my goal of $2000.
However, this is a team event, and many of the soldiers involved do not have the access to resources that
I had. 

Everyone has been affected by cancer somehow.  Now is time to do something about it.

WHY?  you ask.  Because you do two things buy donating money.
1) you support breast cancer
2) you make the military look good - because it allows 5 soldiers to go out into public, meet people and represent
Canada in a postive light, that is, giving back and serving the local community.

Donation is quick, dirty and simple.  Click on the link and use your credit card to donate to which ever soldier you want.

THEN, I would hope you post back here that you have donated (if you feel comfortable) as a sign of pride and to convince
others that people ARE doing it and they should too.  (some would say thats a guilt trip, I say... whatever works......)

Finally.. Breast...... cancer is a good cause.  So please donate


2 ic MCpl Swan
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1248542

MCpl Williams
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1258107

Cpl Cuffy
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1252083

Myself (*I have enough donations... please give to the others!!!!!!!*) 
This link is just for info.... 
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1248088

Our team link is 

http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=1000&team_id=9480


Our fifth is being changed at the moment, so I'm not posting that link.

Pick a solider that appeals to you.  Donate.  You get a tax receipt online in a few days.

Every little bit helps.  If you can only give 5 or 10 dollars, thats fine.  With 6000 members of army.ca
all donating a small amount, imagine what we could do!  On that note, not all 6000 members will donate, so
charity beings with us.

Blessings

Trinity


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2005)

AND FOR THE RECORD

DUKE was the first Army.ca member to donate. (last week.. before I even posted!)


(lets hope he's not the LAST Army.ca member to donate!!!!)


----------



## Haggis (8 Apr 2005)

Well done, Trinity!

Here's an idea:  Challenge other GTA units to submit teams that can either match or beat the pledges collected by the Toronto Scottish Regiment.


----------



## swanita (8 Apr 2005)

Hi, I'm one of the members of this team who'll be completing the walk in September.  Just to respond to the previous....that's a good idea to challenge other units however, if they haven't registered already, then it's unfortunately too late as registration is now closed.  But we can make this a challenge for everyone viewing this site.....lets raise as much as we possibly can to help end breast cancer & keep the Canadian military in a positive light for the general public!!


----------



## Duke (8 Apr 2005)

I just wanted to say that the process of donating to this absolutely worthwhile cause is painless! All you have to do is have a credit card ready, and click on one of the links provided. Donations are tax deductible and I received my receipt (electronically - a .pdf file) in about 4 working days via e-mail.

Best of luck to Trinity and his 'Angels'! 'Carry On!'

Duke


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Apr 2005)

Excellent stuff Trinity, glad to see you guys out raising money for a worthy cause. You have my moral (and a token bit of financial) support!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2005)

swanita said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm one of the members of this team who'll be completing the walk in September.  Just to respond to the previous....that's a good idea to challenge other units however, if they haven't registered already, then it's unfortunately too late as registration is now closed.  But we can make this a challenge for everyone viewing this site.....lets raise as much as we possibly can to help end breast cancer & keep the Canadian military in a positive light for the general public!!



OH NO....

how did you FIND ME....

Yes...  this is the OTHER team captain....  

As the officer, i'm stuck with the paperwork and responsiblity if it fails
As a MCpl, she gets to beat the troops and take all the responsiblity and praise if it works....

Why did I ever comission!!!!

Ok. so we have two donations. Lets keep them rolling in.


----------



## rcr (8 Apr 2005)

General Question:
Is there any way one can donate via Personal Cheque or PayPal?


----------



## swanita (8 Apr 2005)

Hi, to answer the personal cheque question:

  Yes you can, click on one of our links & you'll see a link by each pic saying "to print a donation form click here" (or something to that effect). There's more information on the donation form of where to mail it etc, however i would like to encourage people to donate online as much as possible as it more efficient & less costly. Mailed in donation forms take approximately 6 weeks to process, so if you can borrow someone's credit card that'll be the best.  But if you can donate, we'll take it either way!!  ;D

As for the paypal thing, i don't think it applies here....

Thanks for the enquiries & please, let's keep the donations coming  

Swanita


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2005)

archer said:
			
		

> General Question:
> Is there any way one can donate via Personal Cheque or PayPal?



She is correct... 

HOWEVER

*I can take paypal.... *  and from there what I can do is donate the money
on your behalf using my VISA....  so you get the credit AND the tax receipt. 

I'll PM you the info...


----------



## Trinity (9 Apr 2005)

Archer..

I received your donation via Paypal and have sent it in.

You should receive an email from the Breast Cancer people in a few days.
Thank you for your gift.


----------



## Trinity (9 Apr 2005)

Recognition goes out to 

Mike B.
Duke
Archer
SarahJ

For donations.. PLEASE...

FORCE ME TO ADD TO THIS LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Trinity.......

Done, its not much but its all i got !


----------



## Pea (9 Apr 2005)

Trinity...

I just put my donation in, not too much, but all I can manage as a student! I definitely felt the need to give my support! I lost my father to cancer just about 5 years ago, lung cancer, but still cancer. Good luck to you all, and I am very proud to do my part!


----------



## Trinity (9 Apr 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Trinity...
> 
> I just put my donation in, not too much, but all I can manage as a student! I definitely felt the need to give my support! I lost my father to cancer just about 5 years ago, lung cancer, but still cancer. Good luck to you all, and I am very proud to do my part!



Thank you...

I am truly sorry to hear about your father.


Not to blow smoke out of anyones... um.. i can't say the next word in that sentance...

But Card is truly a hero.. same with the other guys.  You don't need to do massive and fantasic things.
A hero to me is someone who helps because they know its right.  I have the easy role in this.  I just have to
walk 60km...  Its you guys that give what little you can spare in trying times that truly impress me.


NOW.. I was thinking, and although I haven't consulted my 2 i/c... who will kick me in the testicles for saying this.

If the Army.ca people donate $1000.00  I will make up T-shirts for the walk that has the Army.ca flag and logo on
the side of one of the arms  (the front has to have our Regt. on it)

If you get $2000.00 I'll put the names of everyone who donates on the back.

Think it this is impossible??  I don't! 

6000 active users

if 100 users give $10 = $1000  = Army.ca on shirts....

Now, we've had 6 users and easily over 120 from those 6 donation alone..  so if you 
can't give more than 5, just give 5.  Others will give 15 and 20.  Be apart of something
great.  This is when small things can become great.  And we can all participate.

I challenge Army.ca to raise $1000.00

(For $3000.00 I'll marry Mike!)


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> (For $3000.00 I'll marry Mike!)



If i had any money left on my mastercard i would donate the 3G myself just to have a good laugh

Cheers padre


----------



## TCBF (10 Apr 2005)

Military Support for Breast Cancer Research.

But, do we support Prostate cancer research?

More CF members will die of that than breast cancer.  

Tom


----------



## Trinity (10 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Military Support for Breast Cancer Research.
> 
> But, do we support Prostate cancer research?
> 
> ...



Good point Tom...  The CF should support that too....

The problem is no man will walk 60km for a prostate.... Breasts on the other hand....   ;D

Ok.. Serious answer now....
I know of one group doing a golf tournament for prostate and testicular cancer in Toronto, but
its not as well known or wide spread (and they're civilian)

In reality, this is 5 troops from the Toronto Scottish Regt. supporting breast cancer not the CF.

The CF only has 2 official charities.. one being the MP blind fund.. the other i can't remember.
So, the CF isn't sponsoring this as much as 5 soldiers from Toronto have taken on a task to raise
money for breast cancer.  

(This is my knowledge from what I read in the CFAO's.  I may not be 100% correct. Please do not SPAM this
thread up with what is and what isn't .. yadda yadda...  If people wish to talk about charity and the CF, please
start another thread.. I want to keep this CLEAN for donations, questions and recognition)

(edit:  Incidently... Army.ca is officially at $125 for donations....  $875 to go)   Blessings to all


----------



## fir_na_tine (10 Apr 2005)

Wow! Good on you guys for walking! Cancer is a near and dear thing to my heart, a lot of my family members have died from various forms of it and a friend of mine was recently diagnosed with ovarian cancer. So thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

I made a donation today under the name of C. Stalinski. Hope y'all get the fund you need so that you can participate. 

Thanks again. 

Cat


----------



## Trinity (10 Apr 2005)

Thanks Cat...  That was INCREDIBLE...  I get the feeling if people keep that up.....
that Mike and I might be having to set a wedding date.

(i really hope Mike is already married.....)

Really  Thanks again

Blessings...  to you and your friend

Padre



(edit... the Army.ca total is $375 towards the $1000 challenge)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2005)

Yikes! I've never had a marriage proposal quite like this... Just don't expect much of a honeymoon. 

I know we can hit that $1k mark no problem... folks have been very generous so far, which is great to see.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Apr 2005)

I would just like to sneak in a link to an article in todays Sun on a Canadian hero, Terry Fox.
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2005/04/10/990697-sun.html

...and of course had to send my $25 to the court officer.


----------



## Trinity (10 Apr 2005)

Thank you Bruce... for both the link and the donation.

Terry Fox is a touching story and obviously an inspiration.  
I'm not, however, inspired to walk across Canada with my ruck....  
I'll stick to the 60 km...   

OMG $400 in donations.  In 2 days?  This has been amazing. I'll have to update my list of Heros in the next
day or two.

Don't forget to post here when you donate so we can keep track for this challenge.  Cause, really, what
Mike doesn't realize at $3000.00, I'm NOT wearing the white wedding dress... so someone is going to.......!!!


----------



## swanita (10 Apr 2005)

Hi everyone!!  (2 i/c here  )

I do not mind re: the logo/names on a t-shirt list.  I'm all for it.  Thanx to everyone who's already donated money & I hope seeing that people are donating, may encourage others to do the same!!

Good work everybody & keep it up!  

Swanita.....Carry On!!!


----------



## Pea (11 Apr 2005)

Well I'm back...
My room mate just finished making her donation to the team!! She is a fellow student, and good buddy of mine. I told her of this worthy cause on my favourite site and she decided to do her part as well! 
Good Luck all!


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

THANKS

I just noticed that....

Card_11's room mate
I_fly_planes    and
David Sheerin  (i'm assuming he was army.ca)

The totaly now stands at $455 

I think we will easily obtain our first goal of $1000... I'll have to start making up those shirts with
the Army.ca design..  Mike will be happy about that!

Mike won't be happy about wearing a white wedding dress though.. so lets get $3000.....  ;D


----------



## fir_na_tine (11 Apr 2005)

Just out of curiosity, when do you need the donations by?


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

fir_na_tine said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, when do you need the donations by?



Excellent question.

Online donations can take place up until the 8th of Sept... a day before the march.

However, of course, I'm trying to get a good start on donations, JUST IN CASE we have
any difficulties, deficiencies, problems, etc....

So..  The sooner the better?


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

Now.. WORK with me on this theory..  Its very Interesting.

Mike B.
Duke
Archer
SarahJ
Bruce Monkhouse
Card_11
Card_11 room mate
Sheerin
aesop081 (Mr. Verbal Warning himself    GOD i love you ....)
I_fly_planes
fir_na_tine

11 people have donated for a combined amount of $455  (and one pseudo flame)

There are 6419 members (and Mike does remove old accounts... so a good portion are realitively active)

If 100 people gave 10 dollars   =  $1000 
yet only 10 people have given =  $455 

Thats truly incredible.  How MUCH MORE could we accomplish with 20 people, with 30 people, with 40 people donating.
Yes, we do have a few months left until this 60k ruck march  :'( (my poor feet and back). But don't wait.
I said it before... FORCE ME to add you to this list.  Really. I don't mind.

Now, since Mike apparently got married already (although I think he's lying to get out of this little agreement)
I will pose with Mike in wedding dresses if we reach the $3000 amount.

Please contribute to one of the THREE following accounts.  Our fifth is temporarily out of the race, and we are trying
to replace him and I am already so dangerously close to my limit.   And put army.ca after your name so we can track the donations
and give proper thanks

2 ic MCpl Swan
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1248542

MCpl Williams
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1258107

Cpl Cuffy
http://to05.endcancer.ca/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1000&px=1252083

Blessings  (and guilt to all  )  

EDIT: just spelled my name right, well cause I can ;D                      <-----------  edit not by Trinity

Edit again:  Trinity acknowledge I spelt Bruce's name wrong...  and that he edited my post
NO PEOPLE, i didn't edit my own post for spelling my name wrong.


----------



## Harris (13 Apr 2005)

Sent you some $ via paypal.  Will send more if able later this summer.


----------



## Trinity (13 Apr 2005)

Harris said:
			
		

> Sent you some $ via paypal.  Will send more if able later this summer.



GREAT... i've received it and put it up.  

HEY.. GREAT NEWS EVERYONE... BACKPAY IS IN on the 15th.

Personally, i'm getting a nice chunk as a reservist..... And of course some of that will
make its way to Charity....

So, if you were sitting around thinking... yeah... but i don't have any money......

BACK PAY...  common.. whats $20...  some of the reg force are getting and extra 3000? common boys and girls.....
I'm asking for penuts compared to that.. its like FREE money..  


[me=Trinity]stops begging now[/me]


----------



## swanita (14 Apr 2005)

C'mon guys.....don't be afaid, donate...save my, i mean the, breasts!!!  It won't hurt a bit i promise  

Think of all of the people you'll be helping who've been affected by this, patients as well as their friends & family...

Besides, a breast is a terrible thing to waste  

Cheers, & hooray for boobies!

(now go donate!!)


----------



## X Royal (15 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> (For $3000.00 I'll marry Mike!)



Just a question. Do you mean perform the ceremony or participate in one of the newly approved unions? 
Either way my donation will be sent via. snail mail.

Pro Patria


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Just a question. Do you mean perform the ceremony or participate in one of the newly approved unions?
> Either way my donation will be sent via. snail mail.
> 
> Pro Patria



Someone finally caught on.....

Mike and I came to an agreement if Army.ca members did reach $3000... that he 
and I would pose together for a photo, both of us in wedding dresses....

Thanks for the donation.


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2005)

Trinity,

If you are looking for some other fundraising ideas PM me.  I was with the Arthitis Society's Joints in Motion team for 3 years and raised over $13,000 over that time.

BTW, I will get to the team for a donation this weekend.


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

I would never turn down a good idea...

Any experience you have to share will be well received.

We have a small business going on right now selling military kit
such as nuke bags, medic bags, wash basins, etc....
I got a few on ebay too.. I get more money that way!!!??

People in Hong Kong like cadpat!!!???  : :

oh.. and since this is my thread.. i'm hijacking it for one second cause i'm in one of those moods

I've got a fever... and the only prescription is more cowbell.


----------



## swanita (26 Apr 2005)

C'mon every body....do not give up!!

SAVE THE BREASTS!!.....SAVE THE BREASTS!!.....SAVE THE BREASTS!!

Just a reminder   ;D


----------



## fir_na_tine (19 May 2005)

Hey y'all won't be alone in the walk, there are three firefighters from Ajax wearing their gear as well. You guys truly rock for doing this,  I hope the pledging is still going well.


----------



## swanita (19 May 2005)

fir_na_tine said:
			
		

> Hey y'all won't be alone in the walk, there are three firefighters from Ajax wearing their gear as well. You guys truly rock for doing this,   I hope the pledging is still going well.



Really? Cool, what's their team name? We shall keep our eyes out for them!


----------



## fir_na_tine (20 May 2005)

Their team name is Ajax Firefighters extinguishing cancer.


----------



## swanita (11 Jun 2005)

Hi everyone,

This is just an update on our fundraising.....

We are doing quite good but could be a wee bit better  .  A couple of us are nearing our goal, but we still need everyone's assistance to reach our team's goal of raising $10,000.  If you go back to the initial message by Trinity all the details are there.  Some of you have already helped out & for that we thank you immensely.  Trinity can take paypal for those who can donate that way.  Just remember, a good breast is a bad thing to waste!!  ;D

Hope you can continue to support us in this endeavour!!


----------



## fir_na_tine (19 Jun 2005)

Hey you guys, I've been working with my co-workers and you can expect a large donation from us at the end of the summer.  Glad to hear it's going well for you guys. 

Now if you'll excuse me I have to go bail out my basement, again. lol.


----------



## Trinity (19 Jun 2005)

fir_na_tine said:
			
		

> Hey you guys, I've been working with my co-workers and you can expect a large donation from us at the end of the summer.  Glad to hear it's going well for you guys.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I have to go bail out my basement, again. lol.



Giant HUGS

Thats awesome....   :-* :-*

(well, everything except bailing out your basement)


----------



## Jaxson (27 Jul 2005)

BUMP.

donated what i could spare dude -100


----------



## swanita (27 Jul 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> BUMP.
> 
> donated what i could spare dude -100



That's FABULOUS!!! Thank you VERY much for your kind generosity!! Please pass the message on to family & friends as well.  And again, thank you greatly   On the behalf of my team Toronto Scottish Regiment.


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

Has anyone set up a paypal option for this?

If so, please let me know. I can try to get more donations from a few other forums I am a member on....plus I don't have a CC so donating that way doesn't work for me, and snail mail is just too darn slow for me. ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2005)

Trinity said he has a method that allows PayPal... Check the earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

Then does anyone have an issue with me "advertising" that on other forums?


----------



## swanita (4 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Then does anyone have an issue with me "advertising" that on other forums?



Not at all!! Just please let people know that the deadline for online donations is September 8/05 as the walk weekend is the 9-11th. And Mike is correct about Trinity able to take paypal. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

swanita said:
			
		

> Not at all!! Just please let people know that the deadline for online donations is September 8/05 as the walk weekend is the 9-11th. And Mike is correct about Trinity able to take paypal. Thanks a lot!!!



no problem!! I think it is awesome that you guys are doing this....and I know that people like my aunt, who is a survivor of breast cancer, appreciate it too!

Now I may be blind, but I do not see any link for paypal... ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2005)

Try this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29383/post-198668.html#msg198668


----------



## Springroll (4 Aug 2005)

It isn't a link... 

I have posted all the info on one of the forums I am on


----------



## Trinity (4 Aug 2005)

I AM THE LINK FOR PAYPAL

Unfortunately... the only way to pay pal... is to send the money to MY PAYPAL account.
You send ALL your info like name, address, email address....

I use MY credit card and donate the money on your behalf.

People need to contact me at....
oh wait.. not putting my email address on an open forum.

Contact me... PLEASE.. i'll help you with this


----------



## fir_na_tine (9 Aug 2005)

I was just wondering who needs the donations the most out of your team in order to participate in the walk? I think I saw a McHugh in there and started to wonder if he was participating or not.


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2005)

McHugh.... 2 days after signing up... had to pull out...


Kinda funny really.. and once you're signed up.. you in.. you can't
be removed...

So... What you see is what you get...

Personally.. I'm way past 2000... i just haven't shown it...


so that leaves Cuffy and Williams.....

feel free to bombard their accounts with as much as possible....

Blessings..

Trinity


----------



## fir_na_tine (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks mate! 

I made the other donation today. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## swanita (9 Aug 2005)

fir_na_tine said:
			
		

> Thanks mate!
> 
> I made the other donation today. Thanks again for doing this.



Wow!! All I can say on behalf of my team is....thanks!!   People like you make it worth while in addition to the cause itself. Thanks very much again!!


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2005)

fir_na_tine said:
			
		

> Thanks mate!
> 
> I made the other donation today. Thanks again for doing this.



HOLY CRAP

Who's needs to thank who......

DAMN

Thanks

Blessings


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Aug 2005)

So padre, what are we up to... Are you gonna have to dig out that dress of yours?


----------



## Trinity (10 Aug 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> So padre, what are we up to... Are you gonna have to dig out that dress of yours?



Thank GOD no....

We are close to a thousand after that last donation.....

Keeping track was hard since a few ppl didn't post or let us know they
were from army.ca....


----------



## fir_na_tine (10 Aug 2005)

Well that's a little disappointing, I really wanted to see you in a dress! Oh well! Be sure to take some pictures of the event and post them the few people who helped me raise the money for the last donation would love to see a picture of y'all!


----------



## Jaxson (10 Aug 2005)

you know fir na time i never even thought of like going around and asking people for money (people that i know) and then taking that putting it against my credit card and donating that amount.... ill see what i can raise at work tomorrow.


----------



## fir_na_tine (10 Aug 2005)

Yeah it was really easy, we work at Starbucks and we don't get paid a lot so people mostly put their tips for a couple of weeks. It's a cause that's near and dear for me, so I want to make sure that all of them could get the chance to walk in the weekend to end breast cancer.


----------



## swanita (1 Sep 2005)

Well, we have only eight days left until the event....next weekend is the big walk. Thanks everyone for donating & there's still time to donate onling or PM Trinity if you want to use paypal....Thanx again!! And wish us luck  ;D


----------



## Trinity (11 Sep 2005)

Its over....

60 km later, 4 soldiers crossed the finish line to a hearty cheer.

Too many photos were taken of us by everyone who walked
in disbelief that we were doing it with pack.

Team statistic (after the event)

Feet - sore
bandaged knees - 2
sunburns - 1
km walked- 60
same annoying questions asked to us - lost count
being mistaken for the Marines - once
money raised - 11,500

Thanks to Army.ca for allowing the thread
Also props to everyone who donated, especially fir_na_tine who did
a whopping $500...

And yes fir... we did see the Ajax fire fighters.. but they only carried a 
25 lb oxygen bottle.... and did it in running shoes.

Photos to follow eventually.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Sep 2005)

Well done! Congratulations on raising some cash for a deserving charity!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## bigbull (15 Sep 2005)

Congratulations on your achievement.

Here is a pic of you crossing the finish line at the CNE.  http://www.bigbull.ca/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/IMGP0306.jpg

I was a member of the Gear and Tent Crew and we were done in time for me to snap a few pics.

Thank you!

Bull


----------



## Trinity (15 Sep 2005)

Cool... thanks

Yeah.. I was wondering how long it would have taken to do all those tents...

I looked pretty tired back there... thank god its not a close up.....

Blessings

Trinity


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2005)

YAY

lets revive a DEAD THREAD  

ugh...

ok  .. really there is a point to this madness

We do have pics.. i have em somewhere.. I'll upload them....

Our goal was to raise $10,000

we raised.... ------------  $11,616.71

(Mike gave us the 71 cents!)

and now i have no knees.. no really.. in a brace

Words of advice

NEVER NEVER NEVER DO THIS 

well, never walk 60 k with pack being stuck behind 4600 people 
in the streets of toronto doing IF YOU'RE lucky ...  3 -4 km's an hour

Lots of stop / start / stop  

Do the event though... RMC came.. raised just slightly under what we raised...
I don't know how much, I just know we beat them    

They seemed nice.. but thought we're crazy for doing it....

Some other military people were in it  ... can't name them all

Blessings


----------



## 3rd Horseman (26 Oct 2005)

Well done! To further support Breast Cancer research next time you buy or sell your home call a REMAX agent a portion of your commision paid to the agent is donated by that agent to Breast Cancer research. If your looking for a REMAX agent contact me and I can give you a name. If you come to CFB Gagetown I can help.

Support the cure

www.remax4sale.ca


----------



## swanita (4 Nov 2005)

Just to add....myself & another team member WILL be doing the 60km walk again next year under the same team name! Most likely without the rucks though  . So if anybody wants an additional tax receipt for this year, they can again donate at www.endcancer.ca click on the toronto 2006 site and under "sponsor a participant" enter Toronto Scottish Regiment and make your donation.

To all those who donated to us for this year's event....THANK AGAIN and we hope that you'll consider donating again for the 2006 event!!

Krista


----------

